# recommendations on north-east georgia area



## jmd42 (Feb 8, 2006)

My wife and I will be in s. carolina near the clemson university in late may.It seems that the nicer resorts may be in top east corner of georgia, any suggestions on the whole area is appreciated.


----------



## elaine (Feb 8, 2006)

*we really enjoyed petit crest at big canoe (marblehead, GA)*

units were 2 BR cabins with a 3rd loft BR.  Not super plush, but not rustic either.  The were perfectly fine.  REAlly nice golf course, trails, fishing, pool/beach area.  Luxury  milliion $ homes dot the overlooking hills.  If I were in the area, I would stay again.  Watch out for bears!


----------



## jmd42 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Tank you Elaine*

Thank you Elaine, I have found It difficult to find a review of this resort.Any help is appreciated.If you can send me your e-mail I would appreciate it Thanxxxxx     Jimmy  D.


----------

